# Rally de Mexico, yo!



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

The new stop in the WRC is in Mexico by Mexico City in the cental part of the country. Some buddies and I are thinking about taking a roadtrip during spring break. Anyone else going


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

I am probablty going, the place where I use to live in Mexico is about 4 hours away. Leon is a pretty city if anyone does go from here go to Guanajuato and San Miguel de Allende.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Bah.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's about time there was a wrc event in north america!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Bah. *


What was that for?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

For there not being a Rally de Canada or a Rally de USA that I can go see.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *For there not being a Rally de Canada or a Rally de USA that I can go see. *



Atleast it's getting CLOSER!!


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

We're going to drive there in my Sentra. It's about a 30 hour drive. All the hotels in the town are booked. Where's a good place to stay? (sarcastic answers welcome)


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Will it be the same course as the 2003 Corona Rally?
Heard it was a pretty tough course.
http://www.rallyamerica.com.mx/newsReader.asp?archive=2003
This rally was basically what made the WRC consider Mexico 







BOOYAH!!


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

yeah, it's the same rally. Go to www.rallymexico.com for their homepage.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It's getting closer, who going? We'll expect some stories, lies and gross exagerations when it's over.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

*Not anymore*

Friends ran out of money.  -->


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm going!!! Anyone from here coming? I have no idea where I'll be staying or how to get to the rally hehe, I'm checking the info right now... Be ready for pics hehhee


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh well.. I guess I won't be seeing you guys there... I'll bring back pics


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, get pics. Have fun.


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Here go some pics.. Damn my videocam was stolen... (Actually my ass friend lost it to be more precise).

Seeing those damn 307's in live-action IS INSANE!! :thumbup: 









Sploosh!!









Rally de Mexico yo!!









And if you gues what the hell is this, you get a cookie:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Is is some kind of Rover?


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm guessing its some kind of Beamer? MOMO, did you get to meet Petter Solberg or any of the other rally stars? Anyways, Lucky you!


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hints on the car:
*It's a german manufacturer.
*It's a compact (I should've standed next to it so you could see the size)

And it's not in stock appearance! It has some visual mods to look like a BMW. But they're minor.

I got Loeb's autograph on my backpack. And that's about it. I did talk with Nutahara and the mechanics of the Advan team, but that's one level below the WRC so they don't count as really famous 

I'll post up more picks when I get home.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

VW Polo?

That's sweet...I was just talking to a friend and gonna try to fly to Monte Carlo or Sweden for next year. Hell maybe even one of the other events this year.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

MomoB12........ Off course I know which car is that one... kindda Maruchan one?????????? You know.... you've to post it there at NissanMexico.net, to shout Fher Dragons mouth, that's a good job not his car.

You haven't posted there, why??? those pics are great.


----------

